# UCLA MFA (Producers Program) 1st Year AMA



## Lola215 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hiiii,

I’m a first year in the Producers Program. I’ve collaborated with students in the screenwriting and production departments and filter those questions as well!


----------



## TechnicallyBusiness (Jan 15, 2020)

When should we hear back regarding interviews?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2020)

TechnicallyBusiness said:


> When should we hear back regarding interviews?


Check past applications in the database:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...tion=desc&scf[School][1]=UCLAProducersProgram

And this article here:









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Valmont (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi Lola215,

I have several questions:

Are you happy with the program in general? Would you go anywhere else if given the opportunity?
Do you think that what you're taught is in line with the latest trend/challenges of the industry?
Does the university help you with finding jobs and internships? 

Thank you very much for your time


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2020)

Lola215 said:


> Hiiii,
> 
> I’m a first year in the Producers Program. I’ve collaborated with students in the screenwriting and production departments and filter those questions as well!


I'm thinking of putting together an article on the site on something like "Film School in the time of COVID" to help current applicants and people who may be attending schools in the fall. I'd love to be able to interview you (or one of the site's writers will) about how the pandemic is currently affecting you at the school and what the school's plans are for the fall if any. Would this be something that you're interested in? 

Thanks! I think it'd be a great help for the people on the site.


----------



## Lola215 (Aug 21, 2020)

Chris W said:


> I'm thinking of putting together an article on the site on something like "Film School in the time of COVID" to help current applicants and people who may be attending schools in the fall. I'd love to be able to interview you (or one of the site's writers will) about how the pandemic is currently affecting you at the school and what the school's plans are for the fall if any. Would this be something that you're interested in?
> 
> Thanks! I think it'd be a great help for the people on the site.



I am just seeing this but yes I’d be interested!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 21, 2020)

Lola215 said:


> I am just seeing this but yes I’d be interested!


Article was already posted by @Kira 














 Film School during COVID-19


					I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during this uncertain time. This article today is going to be a little different from the norm! Chris had the wonderful idea of writing up a little something about how different film schools are handling the COVID-19.

I jumped on board immediately...
				


Kira
May 1, 2020
Category: Life at Film School






However I'm sure we should do an updated version when we get more into the fall.

How's UCLA going?


----------

